# Créer une liste de diffusion sur Entourage



## Ichick (9 Octobre 2009)

Hello à tous,

Quelqu'un à une idée de comment créer une liste de diffusion sur Entourage ? J'ai beau chercher..rien.

Merci !


----------



## Aliboron (9 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur les forums de MacGénération !

Est-ce que tu peux donner quelques précisions sur ce que tu cherches précisément à faire ? Ou plus exactement sur ce qui te pose problème ? 

S'il s'agit de l'expédition à une liste de destinataire, est-ce que tu as vu le fonctionnement des "Groupes" dans les contacts ? En quoi cela ne te convient-il pas ?

S'il s'agit de la rédaction/composition des messages, que te manque-t-il précisément ?


----------



## Ichick (9 Octobre 2009)

Merci de la rapidité de réponse. Je viens d'avoir une illumination en lisant le message, il faut utiliser "Groupes" je sais pas pourquoi je cherchais absolument à trouver "liste de diffusion". C'est ok, j'ai pu créer ma liste de contacts prédéfinie.

Un grand merci, ça commence bien pour moi sur ce forum !

Bon Weekend !


----------

